# forza 4 challenge help!!



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I'm trying to do the high noon rivals battle and I need to get under 1:20.258

But so far my best is 1:21.550 argh 

Anybody got good set up or just wants to do the dam thing for me haha

Tom


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its Hard work Tom I can't beat your time , might have another crack later try and find a second or two from somewhere:car:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Just having another go now.. it's all about that first corner if I can get ahead I'll stay ahead lol


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you beat it Tom I got a 1:20.9 

Have you tried using the clutch it can gain you a second a lap on some tracks


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Forgot about this , when does it end ?

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

What are your tyre pressures and suspension settings?


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

It finished last night... no I didn't in the end I was less then .200 off but just got fed up lol

There is always next time !!


----------

